# Blueish water 8/16



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We pushed off the dock about 545a for a day of chasing these pointy nosed guys. I had rigged a doz ballyhoo the night before and had another doz on standby, and we hit the bait boat on the way out for some live cigs to try live baiting the area too. Easy run out to just NE of the Nipple where there were lots of boats already working. We put lines in at about 350' and headed due south, 10 mins into the troll we hooked a nice wahoo on an illander bird combo (pretty awesome hook up, he skied on the bait with the bird trailing behind him in the air). 
That would be it for our trolling success, we had a few knockdowns but no other seen fish or hookups. At lunch when the little storm brushed to the south we stopped the boat just north of the nip and put out some live baits, and I fired one to the bottom with a 3# weight. While we ate our sandwiches we hooked up with our first deep water grouper blind drifting! 
After that the radio chatter sounded like there were more blues being seen than whites so we put out a bit more aggressive spread and went to pulling with nothing to show. We fished until 3 and ran back in. Pretty water, lots of fliers and lots of company (we counted 49 boats at lunch). The radio chatter on ch 68 was as good or better than any comedy show at some points. 
Were going again mid week, those bills can't hide from me forever.

Good luck everyone and thanks for posting what you do - helps a lot of us out. 
Rob


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome job Rob! Great to see the fish coming into our area!

Sounds like a super day you had!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice wahoo. They have been few and far between lately. Hope you marked the spot where you got the snowy as there should be more of his buddies waiting for you to return.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice hoo!! We worked hard that morning for a wahoo but no luck . Congrats.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That'll eat, nice job.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

What a beautiful fish!!! Awesome.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! It was my father in laws first wahoo, he was pretty pumped. Seemed like there may have been more action in shallower around the 3-500' ledges... Can't wait to go again


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo and snowy. both very good eats!!!!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice fish and very pretty water. Lots of boats fishing but not a lot of catching. Congrats on the Wahoo.


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

I love those Wahoo! Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Another great report that was successful, makes me smile just reading it. I'm sure you'll be back out there looking for the kin of the fish you put in the box. Tight lines to you.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's my next wish, to catch a Wahoooooo! Great report.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

*Nice 'hoo*

Nice 'hoo. We were at the Nipple, 131 and even to the Steps yesterday with no action. Hit some grouper/AJ spots, so didn't come back empty handed but a slow, hot day.


----------

